# Closest area to catch tuna or AJ



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

im hungry .... we are taking out my buddies boat that has about a 140 mile range


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you going out of?


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

going out of pensacola pass .... 

140 miles usuable.... with a maybe 10% reserve


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a little short for any tuna-heavy rigs, imo. better to consider chumming/chunking for blackfin at the edge (the parking lot are is fine) or the big o. but i havent heard any real reports of blackies yet this year.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You would be better off picking the edge and wearing it out. There are some BFTs there and grouper and ajs.


----------

